# Turkey Neck Pieces?



## Zhizara (Jul 28, 2011)

A friend of mine that I cook for sometimes just brought me a package of turkey neck pieces (4 pcs, about 3-4" long) and asked me if I could cook it up for him.

I'm thinking of starting off by boiling with onion and celery in some stock.  Any ideas??


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 28, 2011)

I think you'll get better flavor if you roast them first with some oil and salt and pepper.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2011)

Turkey necks are my very favorite part of the turkey Z  !!
I've loved them since I was a little kid, and always purchase some during the holidays.......the flavor of the necks is out of this world good.
Boil them up until nearly falling apart tender like you planned, and pick off the meat.  If you can keep from eating it right then, you're a better woman than I am. 
For a great one dish meal, I make some cornbread dressing and pile the meat on the top,  then pour gravy made from the cooking broth all over the top.  Sometimes I make half mashed potatoes/half dressing along side in the casserole.
It makes a really outstanding meal any time of the year.

PS.......good idea JF, but after roasting they need to be simmered to release the meat from the bones.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 28, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Turkey necks are my very favorite part of the turkey Z  !!... cornbread dressing and pile the meat on the top,  then pour gravy made from the cooking broth all over the top....



Oh, YUMMmmmm!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Jul 28, 2011)

Yummmmm!  I love turkey necks and they are an integral part of my turkey gravy during the holidays.

I roast them first, seasoned with lots of salt and freshly-ground black pepper.  Once they're nice and brown, I remove them from the oven and deglaze the roasting pan to get all the "yummy goods" from the bottom.  Then, I put them in a pan, along with all the liquids from the deglazed pan, with enough water to cover and simmer until tender and the flavor is released.  I save the broth to add to my gravy and devour the tender meat from the bones.  I could never wait to turn the meat into any sort of dish.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 28, 2011)

As you get older you will find that you will be fighting turkey neck relentlessly.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 28, 2011)

I cook chicken necks often, my recipe should work for turkey necks too.

I finely chop onion, cellery and carrot with some sliced portabello mushrooms and crushed garlic. Fry those till tender, add necks and brown lightly. Put everything in a casserole dish and cover with chicken broth. Add some chopped potatoes and and cook slowly for about 2 hours till meat is fall off the bone tender. Plain and simple but I love it this way


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2011)

I like them with a handful of rice tossed into the broth for a one dish meal.  

Watch out for those little bones!


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 28, 2011)

I went ahead and boiled them in a stock I have been building through many incarnations.  

I didn't think they would get tender, but they did.  I pinched a tiny taste while cooling.  OH MY!

Time to pick off the meat.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 28, 2011)

The broth is WOW.  I poured off all but 3 cups and have started Jasmine rice.  I have a lovely full container of stock cooling to go in the freezer.

I'll chop up the meat a little and add to the rice as well as a half can of mixed veggies for color and call it dinner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

I just changed into my nightie...and then I read about turkey necks...I can't go to the store now...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 29, 2011)

Z, I am a Turkey bits fanatic

 I will post some recipes later. I am a bit under the weather at present and cant consentrate.


----------

